# Goldfischkrankheit ????



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all,

einige meiner Goldfische haben gelbe Flecken auf dem Kopf und an dem Bauch. Ein __ Goldfisch ist ganz besonders betroffen.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

hm, dafür kann es viele Ursachen geben, wie mir scheint

http://www.nmette.de/faq.htm#farb


lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Antwort! 

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Ich tippe viel mehr noch auf einen Pilz. 

Was kann man denn dagegen unternehmen? Oder heilt so etwas evtl. von alleine ab? 


Greetz 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

habe gelesen, das nicht immer alle Fische komplett rot werden sondern teilweise sich unregelmässig färben, ds leigt daran das es Zuchtfische sind, die es in der freien natur nicht gibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Ich denke nicht, das es ein Pilz ist. Dann wären die Flecken wattebauschartig erhaben. Es sieht eher wie eine Umfärbung aus. Der Urvater derGoldis ist der __ Giebel und der ist weiß. Bei Nachzuchten ohne Selektionsdruck kehren sie irgendwann wieder zu ihrer ürsprünglichen Färbung (weiß) zurück.

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Denke, Sushi hat Recht.

4 meiner 6 Goldfische werden auch langsam weiß. Sind auch die Nachzucht einer Nachzucht. Hab selber gelesen, daß Nachzuchten mit der Zeit versilbern können. Zudem soll die rote Farbe verblassen, wenn das Wasser nicht genug Licht durchlässt. (Algenblüte).

Meine vier "gescheckten" Goldfische leben bereits seit Jahren munter im Teich. Denk deshalb nicht, daß es sich um eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit handelt.

Liebe Grüße
Gardena


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Umfärbung*

Hallo,

ich kann den beiden anderen nur Zustimmen. Ich bekam meine 3 Goldis auch "einheitlich" gefärbt. Doch im laufe der letzten 4 Jahre bekommen die Fische immer mehr weise stellen (Schuppen).

Solche weise Schuppen entstehen aber auch, wenn der Fisch verletzt oder beim herausfangen Schuppen verloren hat. Diese wachsen meist weis nach.

Ein Pilz wächst immer Wattebauschartig und ist meist nicht zu übersehen.


----------

